# Goodbye Spyro.



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

Goodbye Spyro, I'm so sorry that this happened to you. We didnt even have much time together but you were a part of this family <3 RIP Spyro and I hope that youre in fishy bliss swimming happily <3


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

He is adorible.


----------



## Water (Oct 23, 2012)

Omg, I'm crying thinking of my fish who died today also :c


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. How long did you have him? He was a beautiful fish.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

He was and is a great Betta.


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*Thanks everyone. I had him for 5 months. Water Im sorry for youre loss too =(*


----------



## Water (Oct 23, 2012)

omgggg bby<3 I was thinking about this when Pudge died, and like... the only proof that he ever existed is through photographs. Like, think about it though...it's even like that with humans. The only proof that they existed was through things that have been kept; I find it so wrong. Life is scary.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Why must the good die young!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Water said:


> Omg, I'm crying thinking of my fish who died today also :c


I'm sorry. For both of you. Water I have a male who looks exactly like ur avatar pic


----------



## teddiesama (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss, May Spyro be in our hearts forever.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

This reminds me of Betty the Betta or Cindy.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Water said:


> omgggg bby<3 I was thinking about this when Pudge died, and like... the only proof that he ever existed is through photographs. Like, think about it though...it's even like that with humans. The only proof that they existed was through things that have been kept;


Also, I am sorry for the loss of both your fish.


----------

